# Apple’s “Lost Phone” protocol



## Ronni (Sep 22, 2021)

I posted this on Facebook a couple years ago. Apple still has the same protocol.

_
Y'know, whatever your opinion is of Apple products, you gotta love their iPhone technology!  I lost my phone.  Thought I might have left it at the grocery store.  I have "Find Your iPhone" enabled, so I was able to track it using Paige's phone, (I could have used my computer but she was right there)  and yeah, sure enough, it was at Kroger.   We then enabled Lost Mode via Paige’s phone which locks my phone down with a unique passcode so no one can use it, and places a message on the screen that says "This iPhone is lost.  Please call XXX XXXX"  It also sent that message to my computer because they're synched.  It sent a second message to my computer once I retrieved the phone and entered the unique code to take it out of Lost Mode.  _

Ain't technology grand?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 27, 2021)

I accidentally lost mine once at the store, and was afraid that it had been stolen.  We looked on my husbands phone (which had the Find Friends app), and it showed that the phone was right there at the store. 
Somehow, it fell out of my purse, someone found it and took it to the customer service desk for me.  I was SO happy to have found it, and after that, I try to be sure that the zipper on my purse is closed so the phone can’t come out again. 
Now that I have the Apple Watch, it is not such a problem, because I rarely use the phone when I am out shopping.


----------



## Jules (Sep 27, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Now that I have the Apple Watch, it is not such a problem, because I rarely use the phone when I am out shopping.


Neither do I.  I can even read my grocery list from it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 27, 2021)

That is a good thing, too !  We are usually ordering online and then doing the drive through pickup, so I don’t have to make lists anymore. I would be so lost without my Apple devices !
I am just now doing the new update to iOS 15 on the phone and iPads, then the watch is next.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 28, 2021)

So, something new and interesting from my Apple Watch today, now that I have done the new iOS 15 for the phone, and watch .  When we left to go to the fitness center this morning, my watch alerted me; so I looked to see what it was about. 
It said that I didn’t have my phone along with me (I seldom take it to the fitness center), and it told me that it was last known to be at XXXX (my address), which I thought was pretty interesting. 
There is an option to approve that address, so when it does it again, I will do that, and then it will know that leaving my phone at home is fine; but I like that it will alert me if I should accidentally lose the phone somewhere.


----------

